# ....Ahem.....May I have your attention please....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Introducing Ava L'Amour.

I am more than thrilled to announce the arrival of Ava, she's from Bonnie Palmer. She's just about 6 months old and 2 1/2 lbs. Ava is as sweet as they come, she loves to snuggle into your neck and be held tight. She's the most beautiful maltese I've ever seen, and I get still get teary eyed when I look at her.

Her father is: Ch. Angel's Risque Double Jeopardy
and her mother is: Ch. Angel's Top Secret at Khanthav (Rumor's sister)


Oh, and I guess I should show you a picture too  


Ready???? 






[attachment=49606:Ahh__Ava...ction_rs.jpg]
[attachment=49607:Ava_.jpg] 

All I can say is.....I must have done something good in my life, cause God has been good to me.

Thank you, to everyone who has endured my journey to get this baby, The journey has ended and all is well in the world.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Pat!!! She is a doll... :wub: :wub: 

I hope we get to see lots of pictures!!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG!!! Congratulations, Pat!!!! :grouphug: I'm getting teary-eyed, too!! She's really something special! What an absolute Angel. :wub: 

She is stunning, just absolutely stunning. :wub: :wub: :wub: I can't wait to watch this one grow. :biggrin: Congrats again!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh... she is such a beauty!!! Congrats, pat!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OH she is precious and reminds me of Toy at that age! OH, and they have the same daddy!
Enjoy, Pat...she is darling, as if you didn't know that already! LOL


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Pat ... I am more happy and excited for you than you could ever know! That stunning beauty ... she's so gorgeous, I actually have no words. Please kiss her for me. A whole bunch. Then a little more. Thanks. :wub2: **SIGH**


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG! What a BEAUTIFUL baby!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG! What a BEAUTIFUL baby!!!

<div align=\'center\'>CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

oops


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

AAAHHHHHH!!! OH MY!!! I am sooooo happy for you!!!! And a bit jealous....is that ok?
Lil' Ava........ Another one that I could not hold because I would squeeze her to pieces!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is stunning. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: 

God bless you Pat...bless you bless you bless you.

She is gorgeous....and it was just today, that my little radar was going off and I was thinking..hmmmmm haven't seen that Pat around...bet she is up to something very wonderful :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Bless you again Pat ....Ava is a dream..and I just couldn't be any happier for you :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OOPS, sorry for all my duplicated posts, but you deserve the multiple congratulations, anyway.

Linda


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Holy crap she's CUTE! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I am so happy for you! Ava is simply divine!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Congrats Pat! :chili: Little Miss Ava is stunningly gorgeous! :chili: I want her! :chili:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Pat, you lucky duck! What a beautiful pup! I'm so pleased for you. Just look! Imagine having a champion Mom and Dad! How impressive. :biggrin: Seriously, I'm just so thrilled for you! 

<wondering if Heidi knows she posted 3 or 4 times> LOL!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:cheer: She is beautiful!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: all I can say is OMG :heart: 

Congratulations :woohoo2:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous, so happy for you Pat. I will look forward to watching her grow. :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:wub: Ava is BEAUTIFUL!!! :wub: 

Congratulations, Pat!!! :cheer:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Pat, she is just the cutest little button in the world! You are so lucky! May she enjoy a wonderful life with you.


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

one word BEAUTIFUL


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh goodness, congratulations on your beautiful new baby! She is simply gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, gosh, what a gorgeous little girl she is!!! A BIG congratulations to you!!!!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG Pat, that baby is so stunning she doesn't even look real. I am so excited and happy for you. I'm so glad your trip went well, and you're back home safe and sound with your new baby.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*thud*

Simply stunning!

I'm soo happy for you!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats! she is beautiful!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat I'm so happy for you and Stan. She's a beauty :wub: I wish I could hold her  sooooo hows the A team and Tinky doing? That little Ava will soon see how much fun she's going to have in your family.  Life is good


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Pat, she's beautiful! :drinkup: CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW is that a gorgeous baby!! Pat I am so happy for you! You know we're going to expect pictures several times a week right? Sorry, but that's what happens when you get a puppy that ADORABLE! OMG!!
K, the gushing is over, but get snapping.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG she's finally here! I've been waiting and it's hard to keep such a juicy secret! LOL

She is one of the most beautiful maltese I have ever seen! I'm sooo happy for you! Congrats! 

So how do Abby and Archie like her?

BTW- Love the name


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations Pat & Stan!! Baby Ava is just too precious!!! :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, I am so happy for you!

She is amazingly gorgeous. I can't wait to watch her grow. :wub:


----------



## bpeigh (Jan 12, 2008)

Little Ava is gorgeous!! I know what you mean about how she brings tears to your eyes when you look at her. I have two of Bonnie's angels and I feel so blessed to have them in my life. Both are so sweet and lovable. Ava is just beautiful, she looks like a stuffed toy. Bonnie's angels are truly special. Congratulations!

Beth


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

omg she is stunning!!! congrats on your beautiful new baby


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG she is so perfect -- giver her kisses from the d gang


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: FINALLY, all is well with the world! When Bonnie and I were talking last night ( AGAIN) LOL!! she reminded me once more that AVA and BABY have the same DADDY and the same most perfectly shaped little heads...I am so excited and thrilled for you now!!!! YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, AVA is absolutley breathtaking and the most special little bundle ever. Love you, always here for you. xx00x0x0 N


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh she is so beautiful, I love Bonnies Angels


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a perfect little doll~~give her a kiss from me!!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

She is adorable!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You have been blessed!!! Oh Pat, be still my heart!!!! Ava is gorgeous..........I just know how happy your are right now!!! You and Stan deserve this happiness........God Bless all of you~~~~ arty: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: arty:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - PAT - she is more thatn GORGEOUS!!!! :wub: :wub: 

I'm so glad that you're back and that you're happy with her. I mean -- who wouldn't be!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

WOW! She is stunning! Enjoy your new baby! BTW, I want MORE pictures!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww, she's adorable! Congrats, Pat! I can't wait to hear how your other dogs react to her.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Pat, she is gorgeous with a capital "G" :smheat: :wub: !!! Congratulations on your new addition to the family!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is a beauty congrats!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Another multiple post ... I thought it was a website issue ... must have just been my 'puter ...


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh I'm so happy for you!!!! She is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Pat! I am THRILLED for you!!! :yahoo: You and Stan must be over the moon! :cloud9: 

She is absolutely darling! Such a beautiful, precious baby! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :cheer:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Pat!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS on baby Ava!!!! She is just a stunning babydoll, bundle of joy! All this time I was wondering if I was going to stumble on a post announcing a new baby in your household!!!! I"m so excited for you!!!! Best wishes with beautiful Ava!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG Pat! That is a beautiful little girl. I couldn't be happier for you. She's perfect and I'm jealous in a good way! :wub: 
Hugs!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: STUNNING. absolutely STUNNING. :wub: :wub:

congrats  and any baby that gorgeous must have their pic posted at least once a week here


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

congrat pat! ava is GORGEOUS!! when i can afford it, i hope to adopt a bonnie's angel too!!!! Ava is one lucky girl to be in a household so full of love and fun!!! congrats again! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:faint: Ava is beautiful Pat. Congratulations. Welcome to you, sweet little Ava.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

This is what I get for being busy all day!! She is just gorgeous I am soooo happy for you!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: To bad we couldn't get our schedules to match but next time!!! I hope the A Team is appreciative of such a beauty.  If not they will come around.....LOL


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

W-O-W...Ava is GORGEOUS! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats!!! I loveeee her name.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

She's adorable, angelic, awesome, and every other appropriate "A" adjective!

Josie says: She's so sweet I've got sugar shock!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin: AWWWWW, she is soooooo beautiful. I am so happy for you after all you have been through, I truly am. I may have to get one of Bonnie's pups, they are incredible!!!! I know she will be the light of your life!!!!
Blessings,
Elizabeth and Bella


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

congrats.she so gorgeous. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

How beautiful she is.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what a beautiful baby. :wub: Congrats


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwww...Ava is sooooooooooo CUTE!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

SO HAPPY FOR YOU, Pat!!!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG!!!!!! Little Ava :wub: HAS to be the MOST beautiful Malt puppy I have ever seen!!!!! Are you sure she's real? She's just absolute
perfection!! Can't wait to watch her grow up (assuming she's really real)! CONGRATULATIONS :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeh I have to agree with Dorothy and the others here - Pat that's so sneaky of you to get a stuffed malt on ebay and try to pawn her off to us as a real fluff butt ... shame on you !!! :shocked: 

Ok - I know she is real and she is pure perfection - this might be more of a reason to come to Jersey .. to see the A team and steal Ava - I mean play with Ava - did I say steal - I'm so sorry !!!

Enjoy her Pat, you and Stan really deserve her ...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG Pat, i don't know what to say. That baby is GORGEOUS!!!! :wub: :wub: I just want to reach through the computer and snuggle and kiss her. I showed my husband her picture and he thinks she's gorgeous and doesn't look real. I don't agree with you posting pics once a week i think it should be daily. Congratulations on your new baby, i love her name. Did i mention that she is Gorgeous?


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Congrats to you! She is beautiful.*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Pat. Ava is stunning.
xoxoxo


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Happy Happy Dance! I am so happy for you. Love her. :heart:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Pat!!!!!! OMG!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Ava is just adorable. We are so happy for you.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!SHE IS JUST BEAUTIFUL :wub:  :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

OH MY HEAVENS ! THAT IS ONE CUTE PUPPY !!!

I am speechless ! Yes, you must be a saint. :amen: 

I wish I could hold her :Sooo cute:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She is a doll baby and I love the name you gave her!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! She is gorgeous! I am very happy for you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, she is very beautiful and so sweet! I am so excited for you.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you, everyone! It's alittle hard to type right now as Archie has glued himself to my lap...with his head on my arm :shocked: He's calling "dibs" on me and acting like a baby, LOL.

Abbey played with her the first night but stopped the next day when she realized this wasn't just a visitor....  

Ava just needs to learn to stay away from Tinker....he's not happy at all.... :bysmilie: 

Stan is so proud of her, he can't stop talking about her. And me....I'm the happiest person in the world right now :biggrin:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... Pat shes adorable... :wub: :wub: Congrats!!! :chili: 

Sounds like Archie is acting just as Kodie acted when I got kelsie... lol.. hang in there... things get better in time :thumbsup:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 9 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741737


> Thank you, everyone! It's alittle hard to type right now as Archie has glued himself to my lap...with his head on my arm :shocked: He's calling "dibs" on me and acting like a baby, LOL.
> 
> Abbey played with her the first night but stopped the next day when she realized this wasn't just a visitor....
> 
> ...


Time will take care of all of this, just hang in there...I am just so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh no you didn't!! :smheat: 

Big super congratulations!!! She is so gorgeous and adorable!! 

My Casanova has a kwush on her :wub: :wub: 

Enjoy your angel!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Ava is such a cutie pie :wub2: 

Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you :grouphug:

I'm sure your fluffs will get used to her in no time!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! She is gorgeous! I am so happy for you!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's beautiful :wub: :wub: you must be on :cloud9:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Pat, she is so beautiful that I had to come back and sneak some more peaks at her picture. :wub: :wub: 

I think we need some new ones, lol.  So are ya, holding out or do you have some more pics.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

<div align='center'> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: OMG! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Pat I am so jealous! I got chills (good kind!) looking at that little face! Ava is such a darling!


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

She is such a doll :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok Pat, it's time for some new Ava pictures.  I keep coming back to look at your little girl she's simply breathtaking. :wub2: :tender:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

You've been keeping a great secret,Pat. Ava is a little doll. She looks like a toy. I am so jealous!! You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations Pat!!! She is gorgeaus :chili: :chili:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Just noticed on the breeders thread that you got this little adorable girl-she is just *gorgeous* and I'm so happy for you and Stan!!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Pat... Ava is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! My My... how blessed you are... God has smiled on you for sure! Congrats!!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 8 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741433


> Introducing Ava L'Amour.
> 
> I am more than thrilled to announce the arrival of Ava, she's from Bonnie Palmer. She's just about 6 months old and 2 1/2 lbs. Ava is as sweet as they come, she loves to snuggle into your neck and be held tight. She's the most beautiful maltese I've ever seen, and I get still get teary eyed when I look at her.
> 
> ...


OMIDog! How beautiful she is! You (and she) are very lucky! Congratulations on your new baby. What a doll!

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

She is a beautiful little girl. I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

SO GORGEOUS!!! O' SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! WOW she is a CUTIE PIE!!! WOW O WOW!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I am just seeing this now, and oh my good golly gosh, Ava is just BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh Pat, I am SO EXCITED for you ^_^ she is a doll and I love her name

congrat

hugs

Kat


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations sweetie! Your happiness is well deserved....and I love that beautiful baby name. Gorgeous baby girl!


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

What a beautiful sweet baby!!! Congrats on your new addition! :dothewave:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh what a beauty she is Pat, totally adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations on your adorable angel. My gosh she is the sweetest thing. :wub: 

I just can't get over how perfect Bonnies Angels are.


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

She took my breath away!!!! Soooo beautiful!!! :wub: 

Robyn, Lucy & Cozy


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

My breath caught in my throat when I saw that first picture. The I teared up too. What a gorgeous little baby! Yeah, I agree with you and the song from "The Sound of Music" Somewhere in my youth or childhood, you must have done something good."'

Samsonsmom


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

She's a doll baby!!! Congradulations...Im so happy for you :tender:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh, Pat - little Ava L'Amour is absolutely darling! :wub: Bonnie Palmer's pups are so distinctively beautiful and sweet-looking. How wonderful this little angel must be for you! :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG!!!!! Ava is simply adorable!!!! :wub: She is such a lil beauty!!!! :wub: I'm in love with her sweet lil face!!!! :heart: You must be thrilled!!! :cloud9: Congrats on your new addition!!! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

oh my God she is an A B S O L U T E D O L L :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Pat I'm so very happy for you! She is jaw dropping, stunningly GORGEOUS!!! I know she will be all you dreamed of.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Wow! She is shockingly adorable. :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

She is just georgous!! :wub:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Congratulations Pat! Ava is just beautiful! I'm sure she has stolen your heart already!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

She is gorgeous!!!!!!! Welcome little one. I am so happy for you.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I keep going back to look at her pictures. My gosh what pretty little thing she is!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww Pat, Ava IS Stunningly Beautiful! I am just so very happy for you. I now see that your LONG day paid off VERY well.

Thank you for sharing the photos with us.

OH by the way, how was the "hair appointment in Pompano"?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Pat...She truly is one of the cutest Maltese I have ever laid eyes on. :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Just DARLING!!!! Thank you for sharing Ava with us through the virtual world of the Spoiled Maltese message board.
She takes my breath away she is so stunning.*


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Pat, She is STUNNING!!!! :wub2: :flowers: Congratulations on your new addition. :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: 
You are really good @ keeping a secret!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Pat ~ *I LOVE HER!!! Good heavens, could she be any cuter. What a little bug in a rug ~ :wub: 

*Congrats, my friend!!! She's a gem, and so are YOU. 



Deb and Gang


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, I was hoping for some new pics of the lovely Ava.

I think we need a pinned thread: 

*"The Daily Photo Journal of the Lovely Princess Ava L'Amour"*

Come on Pat, I'm dying for some new pictures!!!! :biggrin: 

Aw, it's not like you have to work, take care of hubby, three dogs and a puppy or anything else.  

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Mar 13 2009, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744873


> Awww Pat, Ava IS Stunningly Beautiful! I am just so very happy for you. I now see that your LONG day paid off VERY well.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the photos with us.
> 
> OH by the way, how was the "hair appointment in Pompano"? [/B]


Mel! I will call you....beings I can't send you a PM, LOL. That was one of the longest days ever!!
but, yes, well worth it. 

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 14 2009, 01:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744903


> Pat ~ *I LOVE HER!!! Good heavens, could she be any cuter. What a little bug in a rug ~ :wub:
> 
> *Congrats, my friend!!! She's a gem, and so are YOU.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Deb. Life is good here once again, hope yours is too :grouphug: 

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 14 2009, 01:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744904


> Aw, I was hoping for some new pics of the lovely Ava.
> 
> I think we need a pinned thread:
> 
> ...


LOL, if you could see her this morning....you'd change your mind...it looks like she has no eyes at all  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow she is exquiste for a moment I thought she was stuffed


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

She is beautiful! Congratulations! :wub:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Pat, OMG!!!!! She is too cute for words.

Does she get to play with Piper?????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (kab @ Mar 14 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745473


> Pat, OMG!!!!! She is too cute for words.
> 
> Does she get to play with Piper?????[/B]



LOL Kim! They haven't met yet, but, yes, Piper will be at our next puppy party - we'll actually have four new puppy attendees!!!!!!! WOW - it must be the season.


----------



## mcrlover96 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats! She is precious 


[attachment=49606:Ahh__Ava...ction_rs.jpg]
[attachment=49607:Ava_.jpg] 

All I can say is.....I must have done something good in my life, cause God has been good to me.

Thank you, to everyone who has endured my journey to get this baby, The journey has ended and all is well in the world.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Mar 10 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742668


> Oh, Pat - little Ava L'Amour is absolutely darling! :wub: Bonnie Palmer's pups are so distinctively beautiful and sweet-looking. How wonderful this little angel must be for you! :biggrin:[/B]



Ditto for me! She is so adorable!!! What a gorgeous face! Now tell us...does having three cuties make the happiness triple?? Because I know that two has made me life so joyful!!!!

Really very happy for you Pat!!!

Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Pat,

Sorry to be so far behind, but I had to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Ava is absolutely amazing.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (gypsyqueen @ Mar 14 2009, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744976


> Wow she is exquiste for a moment I thought she was stuffed[/B]


HAHAHA she is stuffed, stuffed with LOVE for Pat!


----------

